# Importation Outlook -> Mail



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

Re-hello

je pense que vous allez dire que j'aurais dû faire une recherche avant de vous poser cette question ... :rose:  mais je l'ai fait . En effet, ce sujet est beaucoup traité, mais je ne trouve rien qui corresponde exactement à mon cas. 
J'ai besoin de transférer mon carnet d'adresses et mes messages d'outlook Express 5 sous mac OS 9.2, à Mail sous Mac Os 10.3 .... La plupart des messages que j'ai trouvés concerne des gens qui ne viennent pas de OS 9. 

La seule fonctionnalité que m'offre mon outlook c'est d'exporter les contacts. Ca me donne un fichier text. A priori je ne peux pas l'exporter en un autre format. 
J'ai vu que certains avaient trouvé un moyen d'importer ensuite ce fichier sous forme de carnet d'adresse dans Mail. Mais ca me semblait pas évident, ni très clair ...Je verrai la semaine prochaine lorsque je l'aurai si j'y arrive. 

Par contre pour ce qui est des mails, je ne vois aucun moyen de les transférer, sauf de m'envoyer sur ma boite hotmail les quelques mails que je désire conserver. Et d'ensuite les rapatrier.... Mais en plus, apparemment certains ont du mal à rapatrier leurs mails d'hotmail sur MAIL ..... au pire, il faudra que je me les réenvoie sur ma boite wanadoo ... mais j'espere qu'il y a plus simple.

Merci beaucoup !!!! (encore ! )


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

Bon par contre c vrai que j'aurais du mettre ce message à la suite d'une discussion qui parlait déjà de ça, plutot que d'en créer une nouvelle ..... mea maxima culpa, je suis un p'tit nouveau, j'ai pas encore tous les réflexes.... :rose:


----------



## CBi (3 Avril 2005)

Il y a dans le menu de mail une fonction "fichiers - importer des boites à lettres" qui propose l'import depuis un certain nombre de formats dont Outlook Express.
As-tu essayé les différents formats d'exportation proposés par Outlook ? Il doit être possible d'en trouver un importable par outlook.

Attention toutefois il est fort probable que dans cette manoeuvre conversion/importation, les mails seront importés SANS les pièces jointes.

Sinon il y a des logiciels qui traitent le problème  =
Outlook2Mac 10 dollars ça vaut peut-être le coup  http://www.littlemachines.com/
Move2Mac, plus cher et apparemment plus complexe www.detto.com/move2mac/


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

J'ai bien regardé et il n'y a qu'un seul format pour exporter les contacts ... le fichier text .
Donc je sais pas trop si je vais pas devoir faire 150 copier coller sous mail .....  :mouais: 

Et pour ce qui est des messages eux mêmes, je ne peux pas les exporter d'outlook, donc le seul moyen que  je vois c'est de vider le plus possible et de m'envoyer les autres sur hotmail, et j'essaierai de les récupérer ensuite ...  

Ou sinon faut payer pour un logiciel , mais encore je suis même pas sur que ca marchera ...

Mon problème n'est arrivé à personne récemment, de devoir passer de 9 à X ? Vous êtes des gens modernes qui avez Mac Os X depuis des années ?   
M'en fout, moi la semaine prochaine, j'aurai la panther, et je pourrai en narguer  certains !! hihi !!  :rateau: 
Ouh la je sens que je vais me faire frapper, moi ....  :rose: lolll

Merci !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a dans le menu de mail une fonction "fichiers - importer des boites à lettres" qui propose l'import depuis un certain nombre de formats dont Outlook Express


 
Cet import fonctionne bien, il n'y a rien à faire du côté de Outlook. Je l'avais fait à l'époque de mon passage à OS X.

'+


----------



## CBi (3 Avril 2005)

Je profite du fait que je suis maintenant sur mon PC pour vérifier et repréciser 2 points :

- exporter de Outlook : dans Outlook, menu ''fichiers, importer et exporter, exporter vers fichier'' (1) ouvre des choix plus variés qu'une exportation comme fichier texte. En particulier format mmf pour les contacts et pst pour les messages.

- importer dans Mail: le menu d'importation de Mail contient "Outlook Express" (fichiers dbx) et là effectivement cela marche très bien, je l'ai fait, mais en revanche il ne dit rien à propos de "Outlook" (fichiers pst).

A mon avis, la demarche consiste donc d'abord a chercher côté PC à exporter les fichiers Outlook dans un format importable par Mail (par exemple Outlook Express), puis à utiliser la fonction importer de mail.


(1) à peu près : je travaille avec une version japonaise de Outlook, et je ne suis donc pas sur de l'intitulé des menus en français !! Vive la localisation sur os x !


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Je profite du fait que je suis maintenant sur mon PC pour vérifier et repréciser 2 points


 
Attention on parlait d'un export depuis Outlook Mac (OS 9) !

'+


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

Euh..... je comprends pas bien là .... il y a forcément qqchose à faire du côté d'outlook ... où Mail ira-t-il chercher les messages à importer?? Il faut au moins que je grave qqchose, non ...?? Vu que mon Outlook est sur mon ordi actuel et Mail sera sur le nouvel ordi ...


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Avril 2005)

nonoparadox a dit:
			
		

> Euh..... je comprends pas bien là .... il y a forcément qqchose à faire du côté d'outlook ... où Mail ira-t-il chercher les messages à importer?? Il faut au moins que je grave qqchose, non ...?? Vu que mon Outlook est sur mon ordi actuel et Mail sera sur le nouvel ordi ...



Dans ce cas tu n'as qu'à copier le dossier de tes mails Outlook sur la nouvelle machine, et ensuite Mail pendant l'import te demandera où il se trouve. Par contre il me semble que Mail lance Outlook sous Classic, donc il faudra que OS 9 soit installé sur la nouvelle machine.

'+


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

l'importation se passe très facilement à condition d'avoir classic, et outlook sur la machine.
si c'est le premier lancement, mail propose d'importer des boites.
on choisi l'option outlook, on valide, et mail lance classic ainsi que outlook express.
si mail a deja été ouvert, on passe par fichier/importer des boites aux lettres...

c'est le seul moyen de récupérer toute les boites personnalisés.

pour les adresses mail, je crois que cela a été dit plus haut....

mais vous trouverez "adress book importer" sur mon idisk


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

Ok . Merci de ta réponse. Bon si il me faut installer Mac Os 9 pour ça, je pense que je vais garder juste une dizaine de mails importants, je me les enverrai sur hotmail, et je verrai bien ce que je peux en faire avec mon nouvel ordi ...

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide en tout cas.
Arnaud.


----------



## nonoparadox (3 Avril 2005)

Ou plutôt, merci pour VOS aides, puisque vous avez été plusieurs à me répondre .... :love:


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2005)

c'est pas grand chose de l'installer, et de placer ton dossier "utilisateur de outlook express" au bon endroit.
c'est encore plus facile de tout jeter quand tu en auras fini avec ça....  
et certainement moins contraignant que de tout passer par le web.


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Avril 2005)

Mais si jamais j'installe OS 9 , comment l'ordi sait s'il démarre sur 9 ou sur X ? Il me demande au démarrage?


----------



## JF (28 Août 2009)

Question : Les solutions proposées ici marchent uniquement dans le cas où l'on a gardé son PC.
Moi j'ai "grillé le mien" et ai récupéré les données du DD, soit les fichiers .DBX de l'outlook qui étaient importés dessus.

Existe t-il une solution aisée pour convertir ces fichiers sous MAC (avec pour objectif final de les renvoyer sur mon serveur yahoo pour ne plus être ennuyé à l'avenir) ?


----------

